# Warner's Safe Pills



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 27, 2016)

At the Grand Rapids, Michigan, bottle show today, I was talked into buying this boxed and labeled Warner's Safe Pills with fold-out ad/instructions fairly cheaply. 

The bottom and top are missing, but I will add a new bottom as I restore books and it will be similar in method. As for top, I will leave it alone.

It is in several languages (English, Italian, French...), and from what I gather is an 1880s-1890s medicine. Is this correct? 
What is "...safe with negro gather herbs..."?

This is my only Warner's piece, which I picked up only because I'd like to specialise in paper-label items of small size.

On e-Bay recently, the box and instructions only recently sold for about $10 plus shipping. 
And un-opened version sold for $54. 
So I think I did well, albeit mine is opened and missing the pills.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice find Spirit Bear, glad you are back.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 27, 2016)

Maybe, but thank you.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome back! Yes it is a 1880-90s vintage medicine. don't know unless they mean that the herbs and spices were harvested by black folk back in the day, meaning they had knowledge of the herbs and spices medicinal qualities, just an educated guess....Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 27, 2016)

hey Robert, not to change the subject to much, but, have you ever gone back to that old building with the hole in the wall that is so dark where the bottle was actually in the concrete wall???


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes, Andy, I did.

It is now owned. I talked to the owner and learned of his plans for the lot. They will be finalised very soon.

I left out the "I dig here" part as I came to do "good" (the old was preliminary) photography, which didn't happen. 

Crown top.

Baltimore Loop Seal.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 28, 2016)

I'll add my "Welcome Back" greetings Bear.       Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you, Jim.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes, Welcome back Spirit Bear. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you, Leon.


----------

